# Seatpost Advice



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I have a few Thomson seatposts (no set-back) which I love for their 
ability to adjust nearly infinitely, strength, and beauty in that order.
I especially like the fact when mounted, the seat sits DIRECTLY on top
of the post itself.

BUT, I'd to know if anyone could recommend a seatpost that does
exactly what the Thomson does but lighter. 

I believe the the Masterpiece is 193g for a 31.6mm and $137.00 shipped.

Thanks all!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

It depends on what diameter you need. If it's 25.0, Thompson is all you get and that may only be the Elite which is heavier. The Easton EC90 Zero (set back) weighs 190 grams also. Beyond Bikes has it for $99.95 which will still cost you $2.00/gram for the weight you save. The only appreciable weight reduction you'll find is a USE Alien or Cyclops at 138 grams but it has a small amount of set back and is a pain to use if you want to put the saddle to it's most forward possition. 

A good dump in the morning can save a half pound or more.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Yea, it looks like the Masterpiece is IT for me.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

you can buy a ti bolt kit from torontocycles, that should drop the weight a bit as well.


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

i would not recommend the alien. I had it slip several times when riding. However, I was near 200lbs at the time. It was light though.


----------

